# bbq chicken ideas



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

throw some ideas at me guys that can be prepared for work next day

so far i got chicken and bbq sauce...... and needs to be eaten cold really.... shoot:thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

chicken, boiled rice, peas in a wok with 2 eggs= awesome chicken fired rice

another fav of mine is 4 chicken breasts, 2 tins of tuna 900g of potatoe mashed up in tubbaware and eat throughout the day


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

gym rat said:


> chicken, boiled rice, peas in a wok with 2 eggs= awesome chicken fired rice


Legend mate. Stealing that one off you!!

Rep in return :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

nice ideas gym rat, never thought of making a Chinese lol

how do you add the eggs? whip them up and just stir in?

how can i use the bbq sauce? im in love with the stuff so would like one or two recipes

cheers mate, reps


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i just chuk the eggs in and stir mate, you can add the bbq sauce if you want, same as the other dish, its a condiment at the end of the day and can be added to anything


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Scrambled egg, smoked chicken, brown sauce , pepper & mix in a bowl.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Nando's sauce with chicken and rice is really good.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I make egg fried rice with spring onion, beansprouts, chilli, soy, eggs, peas, white pepper and mushrooms if i'm feeling flash. Just chuck everything except the eggs, soy and rice in, cook it off a bit, add the rice then when it's hot add the eggs - at this point it will look terrible, like it's ruined but keep stirring and cooking and it'll all come good. Then when it looks pretty much cooked add the soy, stir for another minute or two and you're done.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

lambert said:


> Scrambled egg, smoked chicken, brown sauce , pepper & mix in a bowl.


Thats the one - been eating this 3 times a day recently. Cant get enough! :thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

If im of season i keep my chciken plain and mix the sauce into the rice or potato.

I like a range of sauces

colslaw

cottage cheese

when prepping its dry all the way baby..!


----------

